# tide charts



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't find a tide chart specific for Johnson's Beach. Which will be more accurateensacola, Pensacola Bay, Warrington, Perdido (I can find tables for all of these areas.) So which is best to guage Johnson's Beach?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Penscoal bay entrance

http://www.saltwatertides.com/dynamic.dir/floridagulfsites.html#apalachicola


----------

